# Legal Deer Decoys in MN?



## usmarine0352

.

Is it legal to use a deer decoy in MN during rifle hunting season?

.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

yes, just don't get yourself shot by someone else.


----------



## usmarine0352

Hick-From-Hell said:


> yes, just don't get yourself shot by someone else.


Yeah, I hunt private land that is pretty secluded. I sure wouldn't do it on public land.

Where could I find written paperwork or on the internet about this?

Thanks.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

off of the MN DNR website,

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/hunting/deer/index.html

You will have to download the whole book which sucks but it is in there.


----------



## blhunter3

If I were you I still wouldn't put out the decoy. How many peopel get shot in MN during the hunting season. It doesn't matter if your on private property because people poach all the time.

MN has already set the bar low for killing someone hunting, so I wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I used on elast year and I was kind of within eye sight of the road and you would be amazed how many people stop and look and even honk or holler thinking it is a real deer. Even when they can clearly see you in the stand. Over all use the decoy for bow hunting.


----------



## usmarine0352

Hick-From-Hell said:


> off of the MN DNR website,
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/hunting/deer/index.html
> 
> You will have to download the whole book which sucks but it is in there.


That's huge, what part is it under?

Thanks.

And thank you for everyone's input. I'll be safe.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I downloaded and searched the entire rule book for decoy and it no information about deer decoy. I would go wih as long as they say it is not illegal, it is legal. I have never had an issue and I have seen other people use them.


----------



## Chuck Smith

> I would go wih as long as they say it is not illegal, it is legal. I have never had an issue and I have seen other people use them.


I would not take the chance. Email the DNR or call the 1-800 number. Or talk to your local CO.


----------



## usmarine0352

Got the answer: Yes, Deer Decoys are legal for all types of hunting in MN; rifle, shotgun, muzzleloader, pistol and bow.



> Kevin Kyle [[email protected]]
> 
> Deer decoys are legal in all of the deer seasons. Every year we ask that it gets put into the book. I'll send this note along again, one of these years it may get in there. Kevin
> 
> >>> 9/11/2008
> >>> 9:25 PM >>>
> To Whom it may concern,
> 
> I was wondering if it was legal to use deer decoys during the MN rifle hunting season and MN muzzleloader season.
> 
> I looked through your website, your DNR booklet, and the web and couldn't find and answer.
> 
> Also, if it is legal or illegal, could it be put in the book and website next year?
> 
> Everyone I've talked to from folks at Gander Mountain to Sportsman's Warehouse, all of them said they thought it was a yes, but none of them knew for sure.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## bwnelson

From what I can tell you are pretty safe IF you stick to floaters.

I think the DNR frowns on the new fangled ones with the spinning antlers during the first 9 days (pretty much all) of the season.

Some wise guy will likely say you are OK if the wind spins the antlers, but THAT just doesn't look natural.

The good news is use of a decoy will define you as a Minnesotan.

A couple of years ago my friends and I were going to take Antelope decoys to South Dakota on a rifle hunt.

We canned the idea after we realized it would take too long to paint the boat blaze orange ...


----------

